# Non-EU Blue Card work visa salary requirements



## balaku (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am looking to move to Germany (not an EEA citizen), and have some questions regarding the work visa requirements.

I see that the EU Blue Card has a salary threshold of approx. 38,000 Euros for high tech workers. I have a degree in Computer Sc., but lack work experience, and therefore I do not think I would meet this threshold. I was reading the Make it in Germany Visa guide (Infobroschuere_Visum) and they specifically mention that I can still apply under section 18[4] of the Residence Act if the FEA approves my employment.

Am I correct to understand that a non-EU Blue Card work visa would be possible under a different salary threshold? What would this threshold be?


Also, regarding FEA approval, would anyone take a guess on my chances of getting approved if I receive an offer for a junior technical position (which I guess could be more easily filled by a German/EEA national)? What about a job in a high tech company that requires specific language skills (i.e., Portuguese or Spanish) but does not involve programming?

Thanks,


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

balaku said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am looking to move to Germany (not an EEA citizen), and have some questions regarding the work visa requirements.
> 
> ...


The required salary depends on the job - you can't be paid less than a German in the same job.

If the job is not on the white list (shortage occupation), a resident labour market test may be required.


----------

